# Here's a fun one . Goblin Deffkopta



## Dark Strategies (Sep 17, 2009)

Greetings,

Was going through some of my old artwork files. This one made me laugh so I figured I'd share it with you all. What we have here is a Warhammer Fantasy version of a Deffkopta for goblins. OH SNAP!!! Did he use a solar flare filter?! Yes, I did use a solar flare filter Haha!

Good times,


Dark Strategies


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

:good:

I laughed, I admit.

+rep.


----------

